# Crown Achievement



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Just picked up a few tins of this discontinued blend by Lane.
I have always been intrigued by this tin for some reason.....don't know why but ever since I saw this for sale at VintageTobacco, I have wanted to try this.

Looked up the reviews at Tobacco Reviews and it didn't rate very high.....mostly a "2 star" tobacco.
But I decided to take the plunge anyway and cracked a tin.

Glad I did! This is a very tasty English, sweet, smooth with enough complexity to keep me interested. Not a strong English, the latakia was more in the background rather than dominating the flavor. What I did like about this blend was the sweetness of the Virginias that was in the forefront.

Delicious tobacco.....picked up 3 tins and I think I will get more. Paid $35 bucks a tin which IMHO was a fair price for this tasty, discontinued tobacco.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you just like the shiney tin decorations (which are cool).
honestly, i had been interested in them as well, but heard they were an english blend. and i was attracted by the tin artwork - i'm a sucker.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have some of this in my cellar, but I bought it in bulk, so I'm not sure if it's the same thing.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Greg;

You may like this blend as the latakia is very mellow and subtle. It's the Virginias that predominate and that's what makes this attractive to me.
If you want to try some, send me your addy and I'll get some out to you to play around with.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

PS: And yes, it was the tin art that sold me! LOL!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bruce, you blow everyone away with your kindness, including me a few times now.

i'm good, don't need any more anything from anybody, really. as much as i appreciate the offer, i've got too much to smoke as it is. p


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

c'mon Greg, you know you want to try this....send the snailer damn it!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:r Pusher!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

:c













:bn


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Smoked another bowl today. The Virginias were still present and very good, but picked up more latakia today, actually quite a bit.
This is a very good blend !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Just picked up a few tins of this discontinued blend by Lane.
> I have always been intrigued by this tin for some reason.....don't know why but ever since I saw this for sale at VintageTobacco, I have wanted to try this.
> 
> Looked up the reviews at Tobacco Reviews and it didn't rate very high.....mostly a "2 star" tobacco.
> ...


i smoked a bowl of it tonight, thanks to bruce, and i have to concur with what he had to say.
i came away impressed. smooth, yet still some sweetness, and not overpowered by latakia.


----------

